# Review : Micromax q5



## azzu (Jun 5, 2010)

[size=+1]Review : Micromax q5 [/size]
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7777/micromaxq5.png


It has been More than Three months that i have using This Phone Thought to write a review(sorry for being late guys ).


*Design and Build Quality*

Despite being heavy (very heavy infact) its feels and fits in hand perfectly..with the silicon cover its perfect. The cover gives excellent grip which 
is very usefull for this fone as it is very heavy..
At this cost it feels like u own a premium fone .The  guys at micromaz have done great job designing and making this phone and u notice it at first glance .
the keypad is perfectly placed and keyfeed back is just awesome. Even for bigger fingers there would be no problem during typing.Though it takes time to
get adjusted , but once u get hold of the keys its just breeze. Back light for keyboard also is quite good.
The track ball is quite good but whenever u use u get little worried about its life time.
theirs shortcut keys to facebook which opens to a application Which is quite wonderfull (application) and another shortcut key to Msn messenger (which
i think is unnecessary , they rather should have included shortcut key to yahoo mes  ).
The build quality as i say again is quite good . The back battery cover which like a thin alluminium plate is little awkward to insert and remove though it feels good.

*Call Quality*

In call volume is quite loud and no problem at all..
and all basic in call features are present.

*Screen*

Screen as u expect isnt of great though meets the requirements . sunlight visibility is below average .
veiwing screen from side angles is quite dificcult. While watching vidoes unless ur staright looking in to screen , it glares (darks) out alot.
its a QVGA screen. which in other words is a genral 2.2 inch screen rotated for widescreen experience , It serves its purpose .
Video watcing for single person at good angle is Quite good.

*Connectivity*

It has GPRS, HSCSD, EDGE, micro-USB and Bluetooth
With in built opera , yahoo , msn , google talk and ebuddy apps which serve their purpose to top level , Though in opera u cant type a web address
in address toolbar..Its a bug and it hasnt been fixed so u have to search or use messg box..its irritating but not so bad.
net speeds as it has EDGE are not that bad and u see no connections drops during chatting in messengers

*Performance*
Unlike the other Java os'es Its blazing Fast Thx to Track ball .
The menu is well layed , no problem accessing anything and . When u hit space key at Home screen u get a shortcuts to all apps which u can Modify.

*Camera*
Nothing to talk about it here its below paar..
one sample Snap taken from q5
*img251.imageshack.us/img251/8339/img0075am.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*Music*
This is something to talk about 
As The phone has Yamaha Amplifier the Music is a treat , The music is a real plus for this phone..the bundled earphones serves it purpose quite good .
 But if u pair this phone with  good earphones it'll be magic.
Though music player could have been improved with pay-list and etc.. 
it has some default equalizer setups and other basic music customization features.
*Battery Life*
q5 has 1000mAh battery
With 10 calls 2-3 hours of music and 1 hour of internet usage daily
it keeps going to 2.5 days which is not a joke..

*Conclusion[b/]

Its great phone for sms, Chating addicts with great music and video playing capabilites 
It doesn't feel cheap or Chinese .Though its strictly Not for Power users...

Disadvantages

    * Average Camera Quality
    * Application support is almost none
    * No theme support
    * U get worried using Track ball
    * Its not a Nokia or Se its micromax



Advantages

    * Audio quality
    * Good Build Quality
    * Silicon cover 
    * Good Keypad
    * Good video playback
    * Good Battery Life

Micromax q5 is retailing 4k (AFAIK)

Some good work done here by people at micromax

Was in Hurry so took some worst looking snaps of the phone .. 

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3290/dsc02270v.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/2541/dsc02271d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If i miss something plz inform me..
ill be writing some reviews from now on




Guys replies matter..it inspires me (lOl ) so plz reply ,,, any suggetions are highly higly appreciated
aZZu*


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2010)

congo dude


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems good as a backup phone. The design seems to be a rip-off from Nokia's E-Series.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats buddy


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

its no match for Nokia E63, but at that price Nokia will be put to shame. good review.


----------



## azzu (Jun 6, 2010)

Thx guys for ur Replies ill Soon be reviewing Micromax q7 too 
and any low budget phones if u want 



Cool G5 said:


> The design seems to be a rip-off from Nokia's E-Series.



i dont find any nokia e- series phone similar in design to q5
infact thats its distinct feature unlike other karbonn.. etc.small mobile manufacturers.. 
its designed pretty well and good


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2010)

The metallic finish is the rip-off from E-Series.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

azzu said:


> i dont find any nokia e- series phone similar in design to q5
> infact thats its distinct feature unlike other karbonn.. etc.small mobile manufacturers..
> *its designed pretty well and good*



and a hell lot cheaper. hows the trackball on the Q5? used Blackberry today. the trackball is hardest part getting used to. keys feedback sucks. small & not well spaced.


----------



## azzu (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> The metallic finish is the rip-off from E-Series.



cmon u cant say that just for one thing..
i bet u havent seen karbon k10 and videocon qwerty mobile.. how they ripped blackberry.. design

sam as i havent used blackberry i cant compare it.. but i bet trackball is pretty good but after3-4 months of use u feel its deteriorating but actually its not 
iam having no problem at keypad despite my large fingers , maybe coz the keys are well spaced out.
u can see the gap between the keys


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

azzu said:


> cmon u cant say that just for one thing..
> i bet u havent seen karbon k10 and videocon qwerty mobile.. how they ripped blackberry.. design
> 
> sam as i havent used blackberry i cant compare it.. but i bet trackball is pretty good but after3-4 months of use u feel its deteriorating but actually its not
> ...



actually the blackberry (not a very new model) i used don't have a trackball. its rather like a............ surface of a gem, maybe touch sensitive, but very hard to control.

yah, keys gap is good. so typing will be real fun


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

nice review


----------



## azzu (Jun 7, 2010)

blackhole said:


> nice review



thx Bro..
sam q5 has actual marble which moves. so i assume it may give problems in future 
but now its quite good


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 7, 2010)

Good review ,  somebody pl review karbonn phone too


----------



## azzu (Jun 7, 2010)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Good review ,  somebody pl review karbonn phone too



Ill be happy to review
u want me to review the K10 model or the Other one ?


----------



## cray.x (Aug 1, 2012)

here is a little guide on how to clean ur trackball have a look buddy its first ever on the net.

*then00bsguide.blogspot.in/2012/08/clean-micromax-q5-trackball-solved.html


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 1, 2012)

How is the OS?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 1, 2012)

Pathetic Trackball. Trackballs are obsolete. Physical navigation keys is a better alternative. Blackberry phones have Optical Trackpads not Trackballs. And the inbuilt facebook app is POS. Opera Mini is much better.

Nice review btw. 

Lava B8 beats the **** out of this obsolete phone.

Optical Trackpad. 
Push E-Mail. 
Wi-Fi. 
Motion Sensor (Comes preloaded with apps like Pedometer and Motion Sensor Games). 
3.2 MP Camera with Flash (Nice Picture Quality).
Answering Machine.
Scheduled SMS.

SMS/Contacts Backup/Restore

Also, a 320x240 2.3" Display. Micromax's Display is not that good.

B8 has a better aesthetic appeal. Gun Metal Finish.

Micromax has got good Built-in Speakers. 

Moreover, B8 was/is cheaper than Q5. Not sure if any of the two models are available now. B8 is the most VFM phone I've ever used. I bought it for 2.5k. Have been using it for 6 months.

My Grandpa uses Micromax Q5.


----------



## azzu (Aug 1, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> How is the OS?


not so bad.. 
zero customisation (except the ringtone   )



KDroid said:


> Nice review btw.


thank you



KDroid said:


> Pathetic Trackball. Trackballs are obsolete. Physical navigation keys is a better alternative. Blackberry phones have Optical Trackpads not Trackballs. And the inbuilt facebook app is POS. Opera Mini is much better.


It isnt pathetic..
i did use the phone for an year and it felt good..
yep i agree trackballs are obsolete now..
but at that time it was a great navigation key..


KDroid said:


> Lava B8 beats the **** out of this obsolete phone.
> .


 still your comparing two phones from two diff time frames


both the phones are pretty old and hence are alot backwards in features and all..

nice digging up an old thread


----------



## KDroid (Aug 1, 2012)

Sincere Apologies, man. Did not see that it was such an old thread. It appeared in the New Posts' Section due to cray.x's and papul1993's posts. 

2 years back, trackballs were not obsolete. I take back my words.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oops. Didn't realize it was that old.


----------

